
A VC: Posting From The "Sad-assed Backwater"  - nickb
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/10/posting-from-th.html
======
pg
Someone should put together an anthology of Fred's posts defending NYC.

~~~
cperciva
I wonder if it would sell better or worse than an anthology of your posts
defending Cambridge. :-)

In all seriousness, I don't know enough to judge the accuracy of either your
opinions concerning Cambridge or Fred's opinions concerning NYC; but I can't
help wondering if there's a certain amount of "home town"ism going on in both
cases.

~~~
far33d
Well, the Red Sox did win the world series.

